# 2 Month old foal



## ChiefFritzGalaxy (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi! So my baby (Kasatka) was born almost two months ago (i don't have very recent pictures of her, but I can get some)

Lately her ears and face have started to get black spots (as if she was shedding from a light bay, to black). Her legs are also really light (as were here brothers -a 2013 colt-were when he was around 3 months)

Their dam is a bay (dark, with black legs), and Kasatka is her 8th foal (and her last)

and their sire is a roan (looks to be a blue roan, but you know how roans are….)

Kasatka:




























I will try to get some more recent pictures tomorrow after work 

Bluegrass (their dam)










Galaxy (the 2013 colt, these are pictures when he was 3 months)










This one of him is very recent -> 
(he is 13.2 hh in the photo)










Their sire (the only picture I was given of him) is not linked, just an attachment


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

First sheds can be quite dark.

Her sire looks brown or possibly bay roan in that picture. She could wind up bay or brown depending on which genetics she inherited and are being expressed. 

If you had the mare and sires color genetics report it would be easier to get an idea of what she could be. Either way she's cute.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What HorseyChick said.

Sire is brown roan (the light soft points give him away). Dam looks to be bay. Filly is bay (maybe brown, but my money is on bay). Older colt is brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with the others.
Dam is bay
Sire brown roan, possibly bay but definitely not blue
colt is brown
your filly is bay at the moment, but I would wait at least until her second shed. When my previous bay filly started to shed, I thought she may turn brown like her dam but in the end she remained bay


----------

